# NGC: Music Village MG-10A



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

After I finished the deal with the seller for the Oscar Schmidt "Spirit" he mentioned that he would go and get the case for it, which he claimed to have purchased separately off ebay. Much to my great surprise he brought in this case and my jaw dropped. I can find no information about it on the web. It works, but may need a new speaker or perhaps a new pot, but I'll work on it and bring it back to new.

Any information about this case would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

oooh, that's slick.

let us know how it sounds when you've got it tweaked.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Is that vintage? It looks to be in great condition!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Is that vintage? It looks to be in great condition!


I'm not sure it's vintage, but you're right about it being in great condition. I can't really find any marks on it anywhere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Is that vintage? It looks to be in great condition!


I don't think it is all that vintage...given the electronics panel.

Cool case...and a great deal, given that you got the guitar and case together for that much. :bow:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

greco said:


> I don't think it is all that vintage...given the electronics panel.
> 
> Cool case...and a great deal, given that you got the guitar and case together for that much. :bow:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suspect the cd/line-in jack would be a giveaway as to dating the case. Compact discs only started appearing in late 1982, I think. This case must have been built sometimes well after.

I thought it was a great deal too, I think the guy sank at least $500 in parts and set-up for the guitar, not to mention the original price for it, let alone throwing in this case.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

That's awesome! I've only seen the Silvertone/Danelectro case/amp, but yours looks much nicer. Nice score!!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

WEEZY said:


> That's awesome! I've only seen the Silvertone/Danelectro case/amp, but yours looks much nicer. Nice score!!
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the only amp-in-case units that comes up when I do a search.


 Seems to have been a fairly popular piece for it's time.

The only thing I can figure is that this case is custom made.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool:rockon2:


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Keefsdad. After doing some testing on the electronics, it appears 2 capacitors need replacing, probably due to age, they've dried up somewhat and aren't doing their job. The volume pot appears ok but it's only a 10K pot and may be partly to cause for the issue. This will get swapped out too if I can find another.

The speaker looks fine at this point, but I will keep on the lookout for a better quality one down the road.

All good news, the amp should be working as new soon. If anyone is interested in seeing the circuitry, I can take a pic and post it.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure looks custom to me. I really like it.
MG-10 is familiar, Marshall make a small practice amp called MG-10CD
It seams to have similar inputs. When you crack it open see if there are any identifiers on the PCB or speaker.

Thanks for sharing!

Chris

Let me rephrase, now that you've opened it, are there any identifying marks on the PCB that would indicate
original manufacturer?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

cknowles said:


> When you crack it open see if there are any identifiers on the PCB or speaker.


I did have a look for anything that might identify it, but I could find very little other than component numbers. I'm becoming more convinced this was a custom built case. I have been sending emails and pics of the case to any "Music Village" company I can find. So far, all have stated it is not their case. The speaker and PCB have no identifying marks on it that I can find.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

That thing is too cool... I've seen some vintage cases similar to that, and an old Peavey one from the '70s, but that's the first one I've seen that folds in half so you can have an upright amplifier... neato!


----------



## vette (Dec 7, 2009)

*One more !*

Hi. I am also a lucky owner of a "MusicVillage MG-10 A"
(& with the same flaws)










Can not find any info about it, the closest i get is:

_Manufacturer: ? Tianjin Music Village Musical Instrument Co., LTD ?

Manufacturer homepage: ? http://www.tjmusicvillage.com ?

Year of manufactory: ? 1983 ?_

I´m aiming to replace the speaker, but finding something to reach down
to the B-string (31Hz) on by bass is more than a struggle.
The space only allows two 4" or one 4x6" speaker.

_Suggestions anyone ?_


----------

